# New acrylic setup (pics)



## Ludedor24 (Jan 29, 2012)

Just went simple with these...think I will house my juvie Lp's in these. I got them for half price at a craft store a few weeks ago so I grabbed a bunch.Its hard to see but the cork bark actually has a lot of room under it.


----------



## suzypike (Jan 29, 2012)

Very nice! I love the backdrop.. And the plant.. Well, actually the whole thing. What are the measurements of the cube if you don't mind my asking?


----------



## Formerphobe (Jan 29, 2012)

Oh! Nice!  What size are they and what craft store?  I'm always looking for economical terrestrial containers.


----------



## jt39565 (Jan 29, 2012)

I like those, I bet if you cut the lid you could fashion it for an arboreal?


----------



## Ludedor24 (Jan 29, 2012)

They are actually pretty big 15.5 x 7 x 6. normally $20.00 but it was half off at michaels that week. (although they may be like 12.00 right now not sure) They have a buy in bulk where you can order a few or ton in store. I got the vents from this site http://roundvents.com/main.sc


And yes you could easily make it an aboreal set-up it sits pretty well standing up. I have a few that I'm doing for a couple pokies.


----------



## matt82 (Jan 29, 2012)

Great looking enclosure there, I would use all acrylic enclosures if I could, very happy with the two I have.

Did you have to fit the soffit vents yourself, or is this intended for tarantula housing?  Looks great


----------



## Ludedor24 (Jan 29, 2012)

ahhhh gotcha. yeah modified


----------



## matt82 (Jan 29, 2012)

Thanks for that, I understand the process involved in making a hole in acrylic though   I was just asking was the enclosure bought as is, or did you modify it, cheers for clearing that up.  Again, looks great how you've set it up, good bargain too!


----------



## Formerphobe (Jan 29, 2012)

> They are actually pretty big 15.5 x 7 x 6


I believe I am due for a trip to Michael's.


----------



## desertanimal (Jan 29, 2012)

Very nice!


----------



## Ludedor24 (Feb 1, 2012)

Here is the same sized container I made into an aboreal set up

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Formerphobe (Feb 1, 2012)

Impressive!


----------



## Chicken Farmer (Feb 1, 2012)

nice!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Frostbite (Feb 4, 2012)

Very nice! I like these so much more than Kritter Keepers, although KK's are a lot cheaper off of eBay.

What did you use to secure the vents?  

I am going to get the Michaels coupon from tomorrow's newspaper and go shopping?

Thanks for the post!


----------



## Ludedor24 (Feb 4, 2012)

they have tabs on the back that you fold


----------



## jbm150 (Feb 12, 2012)

Wow, what dept did you find these in?  I'm looking for things exactly like this but haven't seen anything anywhere


----------



## Fuma (Feb 18, 2012)

ive gone to many craft store and never find stuff like that..... lucky you... i just went to Lows and just bought 6 8x10 sheets of plexi glasscfor like $12, a hadlle and some hinges fore $2 and made my own... did come out that bad for my first homemade tank


----------



## Ludedor24 (Feb 18, 2012)

jbm150 said:


> Wow, what dept did you find these in?  I'm looking for things exactly like this but haven't seen anything anywhere


they are near the shadowboxes/ flag cases/picture frames area

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SgtSparkles (Feb 18, 2012)

i like these alot.


----------



## ANDROGOD (Feb 21, 2012)

that is a pretty awesome setup! wish my local craft store carried amac boxes that big

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SC Tarantulas (Feb 21, 2012)

Very nice! I wish I could have found some of those when I went to Michaels but I could only find the smaller style cubes.


----------



## dsdishon (Feb 23, 2012)

It looks so natural! I love your lay out.


----------



## Ludedor24 (Feb 23, 2012)

Thank you!


----------

